# solid advice from JP



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

some solid nuggets of info in this podcast

jordan peters is one of very few bodybuilders i can take seriously and believe his advice can benefit those at any level of size and strength






more proof as well that you cant train 'exclusively' for size as some believe

see the pic of him in the podcast and then this is his most recent training clip

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BSJR15wBiM-/?taken-by=trainedbyjp


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

swole troll said:


> some solid nuggets of info in this podcast
> 
> jordan peters is one of very few bodybuilders i can take seriously and believe his advice can benefit those at any level of size and strength
> 
> ...


 that guy doesnt bullshit, knows his s**t.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Cliffs?


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

And if you just CAN'T stop yourself from chatting about sources , that's fine on his subscription site 

Take it everyone tunes in to the show he's on on advices radio ? If not you should , it's pretty good. Gives solid advice and it's always enjoyable listening to him pronounce trickier words like l_carnitine or curcumin like a goddamn gentleman rugby player or something.

Here he answer a daft question from me about pro wrestling and somehow swings it around to a place of sensibility and shows how laser focused he is on his goals. Impressive dude.

http://pca.st/DqgN#t=4186


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Cheers I'll take a looksy. Swoles last recommended (inside the shadow) was worth watching. Rich Piana stuff on the other hand is not "worth" watching, but incredibly entertaining nevertheless!


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Cliffs?


 Advice on exercise priority, frequency vs volume at certain levels of development and what kind of coach to look for


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Sasnak said:


> Cheers I'll take a looksy. Swoles last recommended (inside the shadow) was worth watching. Rich Piana stuff on the other hand is not "worth" watching, but incredibly entertaining nevertheless!


 Reading comments on Piano videos is better than any comedy


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

I've said this many times. If you want to get bigger you are going to have to get stronger. There is no getting around this.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

He used to post on here years ago, also was a frequent poster on TM a few years back.

XJPX or something i think he posted under.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Reading comments on Piano videos is better than any comedy


 Yeh, saw one where this guy is watching some rich piana stuff with his kid, kid pipes up "daddy, why does that man look like a crocodile"


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Smitch said:


> He used to post on here years ago, also was a frequent poster on TM a few years back.
> 
> XJPX or something i think he posted under.


 I seen him post on tm not that long ago, pretty certain thats the username he uses over there.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

theBEAST2002 said:


> I've said this many times. If you want to get bigger you are going to have to get stronger. There is no getting around this.


 You don't generally find many strong guys that aren't big.

That said, Banzi who used to post on here used to lift some pretty light weights and was quite a big lad.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Smitch said:


> You don't generally find many strong guys that aren't big.
> 
> That said, Banzi who used to post on here used to lift some pretty light weights and was quite a big lad.


 there's a few

but what baffles me is you have to really go out your way to gain size with minimal strength (comparative to muscle gain) and ive no idea why anyone would want to do this regardless of overall goals

generally the guys that blast s**t loads of compounds with good genetics that piss around with a million sets of flies and machine work before they even touch a barbell for their sets of 30+ reps are the main culprits


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Whether you can train specifically for size or not warrants a bit of a "yes and no" answer. Yes, one type of workout is going to be better for building size than another (for example, a powerlifting-focused workout isn't as optimal as a workout with higher reps and more volume when it comes to hypertrophy), so you could argue that you can indeed train for size. However, to keep gaining size, you need progressive overload to force the adaptive response that makes muscles keep growing, and all of the most practical forms of overload are based around getting stronger - even if you've decreased your rest periods or increased your reps, you've gotten stronger with that weight if you can do more with it.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Smitch said:


> You don't generally find many strong guys that aren't big.
> 
> That said, Banzi who used to post on here used to lift some pretty light weights and was quite a big lad.


 There is always an exception to the rule. However you will always put on the most size on when you put develop the most strength in the basic lifts for reps. This just never seems to change and if it works for the vast majority of people, chances are it works for you too.

Also getting big while avoiding getting stronger is outright retarded.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Strong as f**k that guy!

Lifting some serious weight on his insta.

Serious question though, his 'partner' is that female or male?

I know they wear women's clothes but is/are they transgender, or is it just from all the test?


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

swole troll said:


> there's a few
> 
> but what baffles me is you have to really go out your way to gain size with minimal strength (comparative to muscle gain) and ive no idea why anyone would want to do this regardless of overall goals
> 
> generally the guys that blast s**t loads of compounds with good genetics that piss around with a million sets of flies and machine work before they even touch a barbell for their sets of 30+ reps are the main culprits


 I completely agree with this. Putting on a lot muscle isn't difficult.

Lift heavy for reps 4+

Sleep 6+ hours

Eat a lot of food and try to keep it pretty clean, especially when it comes to your proteins

Supplementation

Gear

Can it really be that simple? Yes it can.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> Strong as f**k that guy!
> 
> Lifting some serious weight on his insta.
> 
> ...


 shes a woman that has gone through some virilization from abusing androgens


----------



## Mr Wuppet (Mar 22, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> Strong as f**k that guy!
> 
> Lifting some serious weight on his insta.
> 
> ...


 That's Corinne Ingman; I recently listened to a podcast discussing female bodybuilding where she was a guest with an American female physique competitor. I think she said she's Europe's strongest female powerlifter (untested obviously). Although I don't approve of steroid use, she's smart and doesn't recommend more than 5mg Var for female beginner competitors (I don't recommend any and it's not used therapeutically due to severe side effects), or using substances in the off-season. But from her voice, face and physique you can tell she's on Primo at the very least; possibly Test prop.

Serious question; are male bodybuilders with female bodybuilder partners (particularly with the deep voice and virilisation) bisexual or maybe even homosexual on some level?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Mr Wuppet said:


> *Serious question; are male bodybuilders with female bodybuilder partners (particularly with the deep voice and virilisation) bisexual or maybe even homosexual on some level?*


 i think its more to do with their combined passion for competing at the extreme level and being able to put up with the ups and downs of prep that the other one is going through and understanding how much sacrifice it takes to achieve a certain condition

that and you couldnt exactly say these heavyweight IFBB's are appealing to the general public

90% of girls that arnt into the gym life or misc circle jerks will look at a bodybuilder and say its too much


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Smitch said:


> You don't generally find many strong guys that aren't big.
> 
> That said, Banzi who used to post on here used to lift some pretty light weights and was quite a big lad.


 I would expect Banzi would be capable of lifting heavy but chose to use light weight for high reps/slow reps. He would be stronger at his current bodyweight than he would be if say it weighed 10 stone. He may not be as strong as others the same size as him but a lot of this can be down to having good leverages but would still get stronger as he got bigger.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

theBEAST2002 said:


> I've said this many times. If you want to get bigger you are going to have to get stronger. There is no getting around this.


 Hi mate, if you don't mind, I'd like some clarification on what exactly do you mean by "get stronger"? Are you restricting this "strength" to a particular rep or weight, or can one for example get stronger performing 30 or 50 reps on the squats? By that I mean, would you consider or qualify a weight increase in the rep range I've mentioned above as someone getting stronger (if that lifter went from performing say 100kg x 50 to 120kg x50)?

The reason for my question above is to see if you are like many people who believe that strength lies in some particular rep range (usually 1-5 reps done with a heavy weight), or if you would actually consider "getting stronger" (irrespective of rep range - relatively speaking of course), would in fact be only one part of several other parts to getting bigger.

So for me, I say you can not always count on getting bigger simply because you've gotten stronger (I'm happy to go into details here if need be), but it suffices to say for now, that to affect muscle hypertrophy one needs more than just the gaining of strength via mechanical tension. The two other players here that would influence muscle mass are muscle damage and metabolic stress, and not simply mechanical tension...I made the last point based on your last sentence where you said:



theBEAST2002 said:


> There is no getting around this.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

monkeybiker said:


> I would expect Banzi would be capable of lifting heavy but chose to use light weight for high reps/slow reps. He would be stronger at his current bodyweight than he would be if say it weighed 10 stone. He may not be as strong as others the same size as him but a lot of this can be down to having good leverages but would still get stronger as he got bigger.


 I'm pretty certain that Banzi and other older lifters used heavier weights earlier in their training history. I use relatively light weights nowadays but built my physique with much heavier lifting.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Mingster said:


> I'm pretty certain that Banzi and other older lifters used heavier weights earlier in their training history. I use relatively light weights nowadays but built my physique with much heavier lifting.


 This.

I remember David Johnston saying on a podcast once that 'the best way to pack on size is train balls to the wall for strength, using methods like DC.. Until you grind your joints to dust - and then switch over to something like MountainDog Training'.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Fadi65 said:


> Hi mate, if you don't mind, I'd like some clarification on what exactly do you mean by "get stronger"? Are you restricting this "strength" to a particular rep or weight, or can one for example get stronger performing 30 or 50 reps on the squats? By that I mean, would you consider or qualify a weight increase in the rep range I've mentioned above as someone getting stronger (if that lifter went from performing say 100kg x 50 to 120kg x50)?
> 
> The reason for my question above is to see if you are like many people who believe that strength lies in some particular rep range (usually 1-5 reps done with a heavy weight), or if you would actually consider "getting stronger" (irrespective of rep range - relatively speaking of course), would in fact be only one part of several other parts to getting bigger.
> 
> So for me, I say you can not always count on getting bigger simply because you've gotten stronger (I'm happy to go into details here if need be), but it suffices to say for now, that to affect muscle hypertrophy one needs more than just the gaining of strength via mechanical tension. The two other players here that would influence muscle mass are muscle damage and metabolic stress, and not simply mechanical tension...I made the last point based on your last sentence where you said:


 Let me put this another way. What are your physique pics and some of your lifts? What are the fruits of your labour?

I've known a lot of people to refer to studies like gospel. When I started lifting I had no access to studies. We lifted and found out what worked for us.

What worked for 90% of people that trained with me? Lifting heavy weight and getting stronger. Slowly increasing the weekly tonnage of your lifts.

There are very few lifts I would recommend "pump" style training for.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

theBEAST2002 said:


> Let me put this another way. What are your physique pics and some of your lifts? What are the fruits of your labour?
> 
> I've known a lot of people to refer to studies like gospel. When I started lifting I had no access to studies. We lifted and found out what worked for us.
> 
> ...


 .........................


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

theBEAST2002 said:


> Let me put this another way. What are your physique pics and some of your lifts? What are the fruits of your labour?
> 
> I've known a lot of people to refer to studies like gospel. When I started lifting I had no access to studies. We lifted and found out what worked for us.
> 
> ...


 Very impressive thank you. Fruits of my labour? Some of it I've listed under my profile, as this isn't really about me now, but more about having a mature discussion by which perhaps some would benefit.

All the very best to you, and I thank you for your time Sir.


----------

